# Installer Windows 10 dans mac El Capitan



## georges1806 (6 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour

J'ai l'intention d'installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac El Capitan à l'aide de Boot Camp. Entre autres choses dont j'aurai besoin pour faire cela, c'est une licence Windows dont j'ai commandé par internet et que je recevrai sous forme de lien.

Ce lien sera t il suffisant car dans les forums j'entends surtout parler de CD ou de clé USB que l'on doit insérer.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2017)

Il faut avoir une copie de Win10, en effet. Et une licence.

Je déménage ce fil dans le forum idoine (Windows sur Mac). Où cette question a certainement été déjà posée...


----------



## roquebrune (6 Novembre 2017)

tout depend de tes besoins mais avec Virtual Box pas besoin de license, une copie gratuite s'installe  directement dedans
je m'en sers uniquement pour tester des sites avec internet explorer , j'ai meme deux versions de windows


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> tout depend de tes besoins mais avec Virtual Box pas besoin de license, une copie gratuite s'installe directement dedans
> je m'en sers uniquement pour tester des sites avec internet explorer , j'ai meme deux versions de windows


Oui Virtual Box est gratuit, que l'on puisse télécharger une version d'un fichier .iso de Windows ne pose aucun problème, mais sans activation, donc l'achat d'un licence légale, ta version de Windows est bridée au bout de 45 jours.


----------



## roquebrune (6 Novembre 2017)

je le réinstalle tous les 45 jours


----------



## matthieulenoob (6 Novembre 2017)

Tu l'as acheté ou ta licence windows 10 ?

au travail , quand j'achète des licences d'un système d'exploitation pro , j'ai systématiquement une boite avec le dvd et la licence dedans ( mais bon c'était du windows 7  pro)
Pour des licences offices famille et petite entreprise , je reçois un mail avec le numéro de licence a activé sur http://office.com/setup


----------

